# Stage 16 chatt



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Their are getting near the top of the first mountain. Fabian is falling off the back of the main group. I can't wait to see him go downhill to catch back on.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Yawn....


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

mark cav got dropped pretty early... he shud be able to get back to autobus later... not sure if he can make it to paris... he was the 1st to get dropped i think...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't seem to find the link to the live feed on the Versus site... am I just retarded, or is it not actually there?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I can't seem to find the link to the live feed on the Versus site... am I just retarded, or is it not actually there?


http://www.versus.com/tourdefrancelive


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, I started an hour late and blew through an hours worth of commercials in less than an hour and a half.

Guess I'll get some work done and rejoin in another hour or so...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sojourneyman said:


> Man, I started an hour late and blew through an hours worth of commercials in less than an hour and a half.
> 
> Guess I'll get some work done and rejoin in another hour or so...


They did say they were trying to get the commercials in early today so they could say on in the last part. It does get annoying though.


----------



## Phantomphan (Oct 17, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I can't seem to find the link to the live feed on the Versus site... am I just retarded, or is it not actually there?


Australian TV's version of the same thing here http://tdf.sbs.com.au/tdf2009/web/flash/index.html - same Phil and Paul commentary and features, just a different looking skin. Just if you're looking for a change of view. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phantomphan (Oct 17, 2005)

Phantomphan said:


> Australian TV's version of the same thing here http://tdf.sbs.com.au/tdf2009/web/flash/index.html - same Phil and Paul commentary and features, just a different looking skin. Just if you're looking for a change of view. :thumbsup:


actually looks like the image/screen size on the Aussie version is twice the size of the standard Versus verion (at least on my screen here) but you do get dumb Australian ads.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Karpets and Pelozzotti look like identical twins.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope Lance will do something...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Phil and Paul are going on about Wiggins. Will he replace Cav as the British hero?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The racing is a little boring at the moment. But the Alps sure are pretty


----------



## Phantomphan (Oct 17, 2005)

Did Paul just say "favourise"?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Lance gets dropped again.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Andy S attacking, Conti and Wiggins are hanging with him


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Lance can no longer attack.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Wiggy is impressive.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

they'll catch up on the descent (if one of the Schleck boys doesn't go flying off course during the descent)


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Conty is isolated.. they have to attack! that is the only way to loose that guy.. you cant just pace him off the wheel.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

kloden with conty not lance. OH NOES!!!!1!!!11!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

There's a cow chasing the tete de la course...


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

shabbasuraj said:


> Conty is isolated.. they have to attack! that is the only way to loose that guy.. you cant just pace him off the wheel.


wrong


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I think Frank is gassed. his tank is empty and conty is just smiling at him


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

lance attacks..!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

WOW Lance


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Frank is gonna get punked when LA gets back


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

conty needs support his face is starting to show it.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, too bad he's all washed up as a racer.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

lance is punking everyone.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

they have to put a camera on andys face when La bridges them...LOL


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

shabbasuraj said:


> lance is punking everyone.


And the Legend grows.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

That simply makes this race all the more worth it. LA can get dropped now, I don't care! That was awesome.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance bridged up to the attack :eek6:


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

what would lance have to say to ten dam?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Cadel should retire


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Really sucks to have 37 year old legs .........


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Really sucks to have 37 year old legs .........


Yea, he's such an old fart.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

BassNBrew said:


> Wow!!!


No more "Yawn...." ?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Well Vandevelde has made the gap too. So that cheapens things somewhat.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey, what gears are they running on a stage like this?


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

No that was an amazing ride...I really didn't think the old man still had it in him.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Marc said:


> Yea, he's such an old fart.


Yep, an old has been with one nut and no legs.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

SlowMo said:


> Hey, what gears are they running on a stage like this?


sprinters have triples


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jens V has crashed hard


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

jens just did a face plant


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Jens V has crashed hard


Ouch, I dunno about hitting something Phil, tubular roll?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

this is a dangerous descent, I have ridden it once and did about 105 km/h in one section


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

What caused that? Front tire flat? Horrible to watch...


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Lance may not win this year but my good gawd what a display of team tactics and just pure cycling brilliance by Astana just now...Lance closed that gap litterally almost by himself while the Schlecks were really pushing the pace. Dont know what else to say. Imagine if he didnt injure his colarbone and had a full training....Go Astana they caught everyone sleeping. JB is a master...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

culdeus said:


> Lance gets dropped again.



LOL. Fast FW a few minutes, eh?  

Played possum.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

thinkcooper said:


> What caused that? Front tire flat? Horrible to watch...


Looked like a slippery white line. I didn't see a rock or anything.


----------



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

I would rather not ever see that again. That was nasty


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Chain said:


> Looked like a slippery white line. I didn't see a rock or anything.


A slip wouldn't seem to cause an endo though.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Chain said:


> Looked like a slippery white line. I didn't see a rock or anything.


It sure was right atop the white line.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

That hurt just watching it.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

kmac said:


> That hurt just watching it.


Yeah - a shower of sparks on the slide as well.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I really hope Jens is alright. The clip I saw he wasnt moving at all....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmmm. I seem to recall posting a thread at the Tour start, as to why I now officially heart Lance. I think it was...let me see...oh yes, he doesn't f*kcing give up.

Nice tactics to the whole team on that one. Looks like it was planned out to happen that way...possumed everyone. 

Beautiful.



Poor Jens though. I really hope he's just got the wind knocked out and is not seriously injured. Didn't see the actual crash but from what you all are saying, it's reminiscent of Beloki. 

Not something I care to see.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> A slip wouldn't seem to cause an endo though.


Guess he could have blown a front tire, but it was right on top of the white line when he squiggled. Maybe a combination of a blown tire and the lack of texture on the white lines.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

any word on Jens??


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Snakebitten said:


> I really hope Jens is alright. The clip I saw he wasnt moving at all....



CyclingNews live text feed says he is in the 2nd chase group


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Those hairpins are fncking awesome!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hmmmm. I seem to recall posting a thread at the Tour start, as to why I now officially heart Lance. I think it was...let me see...oh yes, he doesn't f*kcing give up.
> 
> Nice tactics to the whole team on that one. Looks like it was planned out to happen that way...possumed everyone.


Lance defninitely has a few surprises. That was impressive.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Dave Z has got some wings


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

thinkcooper said:


> Those hairpins are fncking awesome!


Once, just once it would be fun to be able to take the entire road on a decent.

(Okay, a few hundred times would also be fun)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Side Drama for the day:

Astana Team truck stopped searched and torn apart for 3 hours at Swiss/French border today...nothing found

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hmmmm. I seem to recall posting a thread at the Tour start, as to why I now officially heart Lance. I think it was...let me see...oh yes, he doesn't f*kcing give up.
> 
> Nice tactics to the whole team on that one. Looks like it was planned out to happen that way...possumed everyone.
> 
> ...


I may have missed something, but didn't he just chase his teammate?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Chain said:


> Lance defninitely has a few surprises. That was impressive.


That attack was a textbook Schleckage.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Astarloza should take this stage.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

After today.. it is apparent that ANDY is all talk, and has nothing.. on Conty.. Conty was laughing all the way with an easy pace up the col.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

awesome this is some nice racing.. like a track pursuit... 4 vs 4


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice bunnyhop


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

Marc said:


> Side Drama for the day:
> 
> Astana Team truck stopped searched and torn apart for 3 hours at Swiss/French border today...nothing found
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


They were looking for those dayglo green unitard thongs . . .


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been to the alps the past 3 years and ridden up/down the big Cols. I DO NOT LIKE going down those mountains. it is absolutely insane. usually cold, windy, and the switch-backs etc are absolutel no joke. i probably go up faster than down


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

bunny hop at 60 km/h.. i can do that.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yikes! bends!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> Astarloza should take this stage.


He Did


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

That final chicane is nasty


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice finish Astroboy!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome finish! Congrats to that guy. Very awesome.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

jd3 said:


> He Did


ya man.. vegas payout. LOL


----------



## Frank Tuesday (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought it looked like his hand was off the bar. Maybe an equipment failure.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

kbiker3111 said:


> I may have missed something, but didn't he just chase his teammate?


URSRSLY? 

I'm going to poke my eyes out.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Now that was a bike race.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Now that was a bike race.


Yep.


Now to wait for any kind of word on Jens.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Now to wait for any kind of word on Jens.


I do hope he's OK


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

cyclingnews.com feed says it's a broken collar bone. and mentioned the tires blowing out again...what tires are those Saxo boys riding?


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

Team Saxobank forum has him in hospital and out of Tour.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cat4rider said:


> cyclingnews.com feed says it's a broken collar bone. and mentioned the tires blowing out again...what are those Saxo boys riding?


Okay, we got word on Jens Voigt's condition - he's got injuries to his head, face and shoulders, and is being taken to hospital. However he never lost consciousness. We hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> What caused that? Front tire flat? Horrible to watch...


Looks like he hit a sharp bump in the road that likely comressed his tires and caused a flat. When he came over the other side he was on the white line and off balance, then lost balance and went down hard.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

MIKEL!!!!

glad to see him get a win today. The emotion on his and Hausslers face has been powerful. 

Hope Jens makes a speedy recovery, that looked nasty.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> Looks like he hit a sharp bump in the road that likely comressed his tires and caused a flat. When he came over the other side he was on the white line and off balance, then lost balance and went down hard.


On replay, that's what it looked like to me. Maybe there was a sharp crack or groove that caught the right sidewall of JV's front, pinching and flatting, or simply catching and deflecting him as he was crossing the white line.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Great win for Astarloza; I was yelling at him from my living room every time he looked behind him.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cat4rider said:


> cyclingnews.com feed says it's a broken collar bone. and mentioned the tires blowing out again...what tires are those Saxo boys riding?


Specialized tires maybe? Seriously, they should think about using other tires and putting black marker on the labels, how many flats for Andy so far on this Tour? In Andy's case, it results in lost energy chasing back but Jens... Hope he recovers fast, Saxo lost a very valuable rider today.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V0VsKznyzA

I see no evidence of any mechanical problems, looks like he lost his right hand grip over a small bump..


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

olr1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V0VsKznyzA
> 
> I see no evidence of any mechanical problems, looks like he lost his right hand grip over a small bump..


Actually, if you look closely at his left hand...it looks like the bar breaks at the curve in the top of the bar. His hand just falls off..then look as the bike slides and you can see the left hand shifter is not connected to the bars.

Looks like a mechanical from a hard bump at speed caused the crash.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Actually, if you look closely at his left hand...it looks like the bar breaks at the curve in the top of the bar. His hand just falls off..then look as the bike slides and you can see the left hand shifter is not connected to the bars.
> 
> Looks like a mechanical from a hard bump at speed caused the crash.


His hand is off that bar before the bump.

Len


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Len J said:


> His hand is off that bar before the bump.
> 
> Len


I disagree...it just looks like it because the bar breaks. The bike goes down on the right side, so why is the left hand shifter floating away from the bike when it's sliding?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

i do not think this was a mechanical issue. He simply lost his front wheel on the painted stripe. Happens everyday.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

kbiker3111 said:


> I may have missed something, but didn't he just chase his teammate?


If he let anyone suck his wheel when he did it, it would have been a tactical error. Absent that, there's no problem and some good advantage to having 3 versus 2 in the front group.


----------

